# Saul's Journal



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey all,

My first betta, Saul, comes tomorrow express mail from Louisiana. I figured that, since I'm so excited and I've need _some place_ to rant that might sympathize with my rabid fanaticism, I'd start a journal.

Anyway, I've got a 2.6 gallon Fluval Spec III (with a 13 watt 6400k lamp and a built in filter) almost fully cycled and waiting for him. Ammonia this morning was 0.25 ppm. Nitrite was 5 ppm. Nitrate was 5.0 ppm. Figuring this was a bit high, I did a 50% water change, treated with Seachem Prime, and added some API Quick Start.

The water now reads between 0 and 0.25 ppm, 0.5 ppm nitrite, and 5.0 ppm Nitrate. Before I get him tomorrow, I'll do another 50% change. Water is at around 80 degrees Fahrenheit. I've got New Life Spectrum food and some freeze dried bloodworms left over from my carnivorous plant collection. I've attached some tank pictures. Not shown is the grate I use to cover the hole so that Saul doesn't escape.


I'll be moving him to my college in Oregon on Friday, so I've got a complicated plan which I'll lay out in the next post.

Guys, I'm so excited!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Your tank looks great! Looks like you've got it all figured out. Love the setup.
Following this xD 
How does Saul look like?


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

The moving plan:

Tuesday, before 10:00 AM: 50% water change, treat with Prime and Quick Start

Tuesday, when Saul arrives: Stick bag in water to acclimate, after 15 minutes, add some of tank water to Saul's bag. After 10 more minutes, tip bag to side and allow Saul to swim out. Feed Saul.

Thursday, after feeding: remove Saul to a fish bag, change water 50%, allow to come to temperature, repeat above acclimatization procedure.

Thursday evening: Treat water with Prime, remove Saul to fish bag, double bag, remove water, filter, and plants to a 5 gallon bucket.

Friday: Pack Saul in a hard cooler lined with towels. Set close to center of car to avoid him shifting around too much.

Friday evening: I'll be stopping at a hotel half way to Oregon. I'll take saul out and put him in a large tupperware container with a hole in the lid, fill it with the aquarium water (discarding the water Saul has been in), treat the water with Prime, and feed him.

Saturday morning: Put Saul back in double bag, drive to Oregon.

When I arrive, I'll set up the tank, get the heater started, and acclimate Saul. I'll use 50% new, treated water to fill the tank. I'll feed him once he's out of the bag. Depending on the ammonia and nitrite levels at the reading, I might set up a vacation feeder. If the readings are above zero, I won't set it up. I'll be away for a week, and Saul won't be too starved, I hope.


I don't really have a good picture of Saul at the moment, but here is the picture the breeder used in the Aquabid listing.

EDIT: Thanks, Mar! I hope I don't bore you too much!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Not boring at all!
Saul is gorgeous!!

Your plan sounds really good. You should be fine.
As for the acclimating, i'd honestly do that for an hour. 
Float him in the bag for an hour, and slowly let small amounts of water 
in over a 15 minute period.

He comes from Louisiana right?
The water is probably different in terms of pH, hardness, acidity, etc.
You can't be too careful. It'd suck to lose him to something
as small as shock. Also, it'll help with the temperature difference.

Best of luck!


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, the breeder liked me enough that they sent two darned fish! Aaaaaugh.

I managed to find someone going to my university who can take the other fish in, and bought it a tank in the meantime. Gosh, this is getting expensive. It's not the greatest of tank. The flow is a bit strong (I'll baffle it), and the light isn't very good, but it'll keep it alive until it gets to Oregon.

It's an Aqueon 2.5 gallon Mini-Bow.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

You already got your fish??
or did he tell you he's sending 2?

Also, that's really nice of you to buy a tank for your friend 
and give the betta a good home on short notice. I know money's tight
when you're a college student xD 
But it looks nice, and the betta will be really happy.

Is the plant on the left anubias?


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

The breeders are two people. The wife emailed me (in all caps) that she included an extra HMPK male. In the shipping email. Which was kind of her, at least.

And my friend is going to pay me back for the tank, but I'm just giving her the fish. It is an anubias. Thankfully, everything came out to just $30 for the second tank, which is manageable.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

All caps, obviously she's just excited! 

Okay, so don't bury the anubias in the substrate. You need to attach it to a rock/decoration/driftwood or something (using fishingline line or thread). 
IF you bury the rhizome, the anubias will start rotting. 

Glad to hear it didn't make too much of a dent in your plans


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

Does that go for java fern too? Just curious.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

I put the anubias in a crummy stoneware thing which I made a while back. I'm a potter. It's stoneware fired to maturity, so it's impermeable to water and has a food-safe heavy-metal-free glaze.

EDIT: added photo


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks good! Is there anything keeping the anubias from floating away/toppling over? Looks like


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

I've tied some fishing line around the thing, like you suggested. Thanks for that!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh no problem x'D 
So you have to move both fish now right?


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep. So I'll be doing all of the above procedures twice. It shouldn't be that hard to modify them, though. I'll just put a towel between them in the cooler so they don't tire themselves out fighting.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

sounds like a good plan, let us know how it goes


----------

